# One Fine Layout



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Sunday’s monthly meeting of the Gateway Garden Railroad Club was held at Andy and Jane Clarke’s home in Southern Illinois. Andy and Jane have been working on the layout for the last 5 years. The name of his railroad is the Bluestone Southern and is modeled after the local industries and rail lines in the area.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to see Andy's back at railroad'n, very nice layout.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats all? Andy has gotten done??? 
Just jokin' Glad to see Andy is up and around again.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Reba and I stopped by today on our way to EnterTRAINment Junction to see Andy & Jane's layout and have a inter club meeting. It's just outstanding what they have done and are planning in the future. Had a great time seeing our old friends that we see every year at Marty's.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow, that is a spectacular looking layout 

Chris


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee, had seen a few shots of the work, that is an Amazing job! My back hurts just looking at it. Thanks for the great pix.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that's outstanding. What a difference from the time I was there a few years ago. There's even a new house on the western edge of the layout...









Good on ya', Andy. You and Jane have done a super job. 

I really like the end of track bumper in image # 3 from the top...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. I've got to get down there to see that one of these centuries.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice to have the space for such a nice layout.


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.... Much appreciated.... 

For those interested, the rest of the pictures are here: 

http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=13705 

thanks again.....


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! That is an_ impressive_ layout!! Well done!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Great job, nice layout.

Glad your feeling better, We met at the ECLSTS in the spring, your flat car with the Corsair on it was awsome.....


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Awesome layout, looks like you can get some good long runs on all that track!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

*And once again I was demoted to switchman and rerail assistant. 
While the BOSS Engineer ran the trains! Until the neighbor girl showed up, lol then I got to sneak in a lap on the Bluestone's main line!







*








*And just when I was thinking my layout was growing too large to handle.... 
I go to Andy's and am blown away by the size and detail. 
Must be a thousand established planting/trees already and they are working with some hard clay as well!* It was great visiting with fellow members and friends I met at Marty's etc.
Best part is it's only 1 hour away!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

More pictures, More pictures Please.............


----------

